# used atv price link



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Does anyone know of a link that has prices for used atv ?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://nadaguides.com


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Looks like most folks are way off in their pricing


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

So far I've found Kelly's Blue Book pretty close to what's selling out there.

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb.tp?kbb.MI;;MI125&48363;rc&17&zrc;Motorcycles


----------

